# Ability to Archive Orders



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Noticed something new in my orders today (I was checking on the cover I had ordered for my Voyage.) Amazon has something they say is in Beta--the ability to archive individual orders.




























I think this is a way to manage your no-longer-open orders so you don't have to wade through a bunch you're not interested in. I archived some stuff I ordered for hubby and the Fire TV Stick that I had delivered to someone else. I'm likely to work through and archive a bunch more of non electronic stuff and gifts to other people.

Hadn't see this mentioned...and Washington is losing to the (bleh) Colts, so I thought I'd post it.

Betsy


----------

